#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Hardware >  >  Are you familiar with laptop Repairing?

## Medusa

Hey it's not a big thing. But i faced a problem in my laptop. :Frown: The screw of near to the CD drive wasn't tight enough. When i open the Lap it become loose and when it close it is normal. Some of my friends said there's no option to solve this.When i ask from a It service Center they said it wants to change the entire board. What can i do? I don't believe the people who say to change the board.
My laptop is LENOVO G50 intel CORE I5 model.
Can anyone help me in this matter? give your ideas through your experience. :feedback please:

----------


## Assassin

If you have your warranty isn't ended yet plz go through service center they have a responsibility for this, but it doesn't make any sense to change entire board.

----------


## Moana

My laptop suddenly turns off automatically while using it. Can anyone tell me the reason please?

----------


## Medusa

I went through them but they said there's no warranty cover the boards. :Frown:

----------


## MDilbara

Could be because of the Dust and Over heating. Check your fan, and do a service. If these didn't work, then better check the hardware.




> My laptop suddenly turns off automatically while using it. Can anyone tell me the reason please?

----------

